# 1985 yamaha 70hp prop shaft removal. drive shaft out first?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If I'm working on a gearcase, I've always pulled the lower unit first.
Never did any work while it was on the outboard.
Once the gearcase is in the bench clamp, impeller/housing is removed
drive shaft gets pulled next, then any other work gets done.


----------



## cordrayj1 (Jan 25, 2011)

didnt end up pulling shaft. . . went to auto store and got a 6" hydraulic bottle jack and paired with the dial indicator was able to get back to "near true". not really according to the dial indicator or to my likings, but there are no more oil leaks and absolutely no vibrations. i was told you could use a long pipe on the prop shaft to bend by hand, but i tried that and bent the crap out the pipe. and it wasnt a wimpy pipe either. so anyways, the HYDRAULIC JACK worked like a charm and I had a pro mechanic tell me that works. and it did. thought i would fill yall in on the final outcome.


----------

